# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Ikona "broadband connection"

## tele

Pershendetje !
Dua te nxjerr nje Ikone te "broadband connection" ne "new connection wizard",por nuk mund.Eshte e njejta menyre si ne lidhjen e internetit me ikonen"dial up connection".Ne Windows Vista del mesazhi"wizard doesn`t create new connection".Eshte nje rast shume i rralle.Kjo ikone eshte e domosdoshme per lidhjen me internetin nepermjet modemit ZTE me nje porte qe shet telekomi shqiptar(ky modem punon vetem ne bridge connection).Faleminderit

----------


## Njuton

kerkon ne Google "PPPoE driver"
Shkarko nje program prej ketij kerkimi. Ky program sherben per tu lidhur ne internet.

----------

